# Help dating Bear Kodiak Magnum....



## Steaknife (Sep 22, 2006)

Hello all, I'm thinking this is in the '61 to '65 years of manufacterer, but I would like to get as close a date as possible.

Any help would be appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## vermonster13 (Sep 18, 2004)

*Take a look here*

The coin, if it's the original, can tell you quite a bit.

http://www.stickbow.com/FEATURES/COLLECTING/beararchery/index.CFM

Copper Coin – 1959
Aluminum - 1960-1961
Pewter – 1962
Brass - 1963 – 1970
Nickel-Silver - 1971-1972


----------



## SlowBowInMO (Dec 4, 2003)

*That sir...*

That's a 63, and fairly desirable as a result. 

Pretty bow.


----------



## Steaknife (Sep 22, 2006)

SlowBowInMO said:


> That's a 63, and fairly desirable as a result.
> 
> Pretty bow.


Thanks,it was a eBay steal I think. Came with the original orange bow string with those kind of rubber,flower petal,triangle type string silencers. I was told by a local stickbow guy that Bear made the orange strings. No holes,twists or warpage. There are some very slight creasing(1 or 2)on each front side of the riser, but can't be felt. The local guy set me up with new string,nock,arrows and silencers. He shot it first in his shop and then I shot it a few times(first ever stickbow)and have been out 3 times now shooting the heck outta it. It's a lot of fun and shoots extremely well in my oppinion. He offered to buy it off me or trade for a newer model,but I declined. If it's a '63, it's the same year I was born and is kind of special. Get this...the guy I bought it from,his shipping address was from Bear Lake,Michigan  

Forgive my ignorance SlowBowInMO, but didn't they change month to month in these years,so it's not un-common to see a 2 or 3 begining the serial number. I too thought it a '63, but after reading a few sites on dating Bear's bows, I thought I should get confirmation. Are you a collector?

Thanks for your help! :wink:


----------



## hs6181 (Dec 14, 2003)

Everything I've found says bear used the year in the serial number from 1965-1969, a little to late to apply to your bow. brass coin from 1963-70.

Yours would have to be either 1963 or 1964, I dont think it can be narrowed down any more than that for sure.

Since its starts with a 3, brass coin and 63 is your birthday, I'd say its a 1963:wink: 

very nice bow

you might try posting on www.tradgang.com they have a section for history/collecting.
http://tradgang.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=forum;f=14;hardset=0;start_point=0;DaysPrune=0


----------



## Steaknife (Sep 22, 2006)

hs6181 said:


> Everything I've found says bear used the year in the serial number from 1965-1969, a little to late to apply to your bow. brass coin from 1963-70.
> 
> Yours would have to be either 1963 or 1964, I dont think it can be narrowed down any more than that for sure.
> 
> ...


Thanks,that was my thought too....about being a '63 :wink: 


Thanks for the link I will definately check that site out!


----------



## Chris Wilson (Aug 16, 2005)

Here are a few sites to help.

http://www.neoreality.com/archery/beargray.htm
http://www.stickbow.com/stickbow/Collector/beararchery/
http://www.archerycollecting.com/FeatureArticles/Bear_Bows_Datings.htm


----------



## Fl archer (Jul 1, 2006)

Serial numbers and the original coin may get you close but not exact. It is said, Bear used left over coins and their serial number system was less then perfect. He probably didn't think bows would as collectable as they are today, so it was not a big issue. Another thing , someone may have replaced the coin. Coins can be purchased on Ebay from time to time.

All that said, it looks like a nice vintage Bear and should serve you well. Enjoy it !


----------



## Steaknife (Sep 22, 2006)

Fl archer said:


> Serial numbers and the original coin may get you close but not exact. It is said, Bear used left over coins and their serial number system was less then perfect. He probably didn't think bows would as collectable as they are today, so it was not a big issue. Another thing , someone may have replaced the coin. Coins can be purchased on Ebay from time to time.
> 
> All that said, it looks like a nice vintage Bear and should serve you well. Enjoy it !


Thanks!


----------



## don s (Mar 7, 2003)

the serial number thing works from 65 to 69. also the medallion does not always date the bow because sometimes one would be grabbed from a barrel of mixed medallions. medallions were flush until 72 then all were raised above the surface.


----------

